# Melafix



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

How safe is Melafix??

My 3 year old White Cloud gets 2 white spots on her upper lip every few months. I have never treated it because it pops up and stays 2 days and then it is gone. She would do this even when she was the only fish I had. Well this time is has been hanging on for 3 days and doesn't look like its going away. The last time I saw the spots was I think it was mid February when I was treating ick and I assumed that was what it was even though she has never had ick before.

I don't want to treat her in the 20 gal she currently resides in because of the large population and I don't have a hospital tank. I don't believe this is contagious (either that or I have been very lucky) because no one else has EVER gotten this.

I was thinking about moving her to the 10 gal with a Honey Gourami who has had lots of problems (treated last week or so for internal parasites even though I never saw, any how long story) and is doing pretty well now, my male Platy that had to be moved because he kept getting beat up by the other male (his side fin is actually starting to regenerate some and I think his side that was damaged has finally finished healing) BUT I also have 2 Otos (perfectly healthy). I was thinking the Melafix may do the Gourami and Platy some good as well.

My 20gal currently contains 3 White Clouds, 3 Adult Platy, 6 older Platy fry (1/4 inch - 1/2 inch), 2+ baby Platy fry, 1 Honey Gourami, and 1 Yo-yo Loach. I am getting ready to transfer the older fry to the 10gal but will wait if that is the better place to treat.

I tried to set up an old goldfish bowl we had laying around with a very small airstone since she wouldn't need heat but the current was too great.

Any thoughts as to the better way to go??


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Melafix is very safe when used according to directions. I have used MelaFix and PimaFix for a number of years now. Both have become one of my primary care meds. It even smells better than most meds. lol Both are a natural herbal care medication. Just like aloe. Good stuff.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I would not worry about Melafix. was also really hesitant to use it because I never add anything to my water except for conditioner. I forgot about Melafix being natural. 

I did use it in my small tank on my serpae tetra, fin nippers that they are. I did use it and it was great. I used very little, a very conservative amount. Their fins healed up so nicely.

I wouldn't put the White Cloud in a goldfish bowl. I'm thinking if that white spot actually is something, that may stress him out and cause whatever it is to get worse. That is just my personal opinion. I would stick with the larger tank if possible, that is if you decide to remove him at all. I used the Melafix with no issues, and there was a snail in the tank at the time too.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a recipe for making melafix which works out a lot cheaper than buying from the shops. All you will need is:

A clean bottle. 
Some boiled water left to cool
A bottle of Tea Tree Oil *(100 percent pure)*

To make a litre of melafix use these amounts:

990 mls of water
10 mls of Tea Tree Oil

Just put the water in a bottle, add the oil and give it a good shake.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you serious Kate? I have been using Tea Tree oil in the shampoo for my kids since they came home with lice from school. Is there anything this stuff can't be used on?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

No, I don't think so :lol: 

Basically, that's what melafix is... Tea Tree Oil and water.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Did you know that boiling water can do funky things to the pH? Be careful if making your own meds...

Also, is there a pic of this fish available? It will be important to find out what the problem is before trying to treat it with anything. Melafix and PimaFix are both meds to treat bacterial and fungal infections... if ick is suspected, neither of those meds will do anything to help get rid of the ick. Ick is a parasite. The Melafix and PimaFix would only treat a secondary infection, but I haven't heard anything to suggest there is any type of bacterial or fungal infection at this point. Even all natural meds should be used with caution and specific reason. These meds are not "all around cures" as some may believe they are. A close up and clear pic of the problem would help a lot.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

It's not ich..It is just 2 round white bumps on her lip. The fish in question has gotten these things on and off for probably 2 years now, usually several months apart but they have never hung on this long, this is now day 4. In the past it has never been medicated or developed into anything more, it simply just disappears as mysteriously as it comes. None of the other fish ever housed with her has ever developed this so I am inclined to say it is not contagious. It looks like mouth fungus without the obvious fuzz. My niece thinks she saw it on the male White Cloud's mouth as well but as yet I can't determine whether he has white stuff or if it is just his mouth, I think it is just his mouth. If it should turn out that the male has it it would be from direct contact as these 2 spar frequently. I talked to one of the guys in the lfs that and he recommend the Melafix or using the Metronidazole I already had. I went with the Melafix versus the med, it just sounded like it was milder and less risk.

Params are good ammonia 0, nitrite 0, ph 8, nitrate 20 (finally got it past 7.5-10 yeah.  ) I had a mini spike a couple of weeks ago because I committed a major no-no, I (gulp) rinsed the bio-filter :shock: but it was quite neccesary in that particular situation and was done as a last resort. 

My camera won't get close enough to see that kind of detail so no pics available.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Bumps could be a parasite. Coppersafe would be my med of choice if this were the case.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay. It looks almost exactly like Lymphocystis (not the full blown). I knew I had seen something that looked almost exactly like it so I was wrong, it wasn't the mouth fungus. And from what I have found in various places it is a virus and there is no treatment available you just have to let it run its course. The spots will come up and eventually slough off. Usually is not fatal but the fish can get it again. I have also found some conflicting info: most places state that it is not contagious but one or two places said it is best to isolate for a month and hope it stays in remission. Can cause breathing problems if appears on lungs and in this case the fish should be euthanized. If it appears on the mouth it can cause eating problems. You have to watch for secondary bacterial or fungal infection because this is usually when fatality strikes.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting. Where did you end up finding the info?

I don't think the melafix would hurt then, as a preventative in case of a secondary infection...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, then that confirms my suspicions. Lymphocystis is viral, as was stated, and can be highly contageous. I would highly suggest quarantine for any fish infected. In that situation, you could use the Melafix to help prevent the secondary infection from setting in, but be careful not to over medicate, even with something as natural as Melafix. 
And, as was also stated... there is not "cure" for Lymphocystis.
Good Luck with it!


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

The info came from several places when I Googled. I saw a picture on another forum site when I was Googleing for info on mouth fungus and ended up accidentally finding the picture that said yes this is it, I had seen it before but I'm not sure where I associated it with mouth fungus. After I found the picture I did a general Google search for this disease and there are a lot of articles out there and several studies. One site talked specifically about Koi, and I'm trying to remember I think(don't quote me on this) it was first found in Damsels? Not sure anyhow. Just put in Lymphocystis also called Cauliflower Disease. I had more luck under the scientific versus the common name.

So is the Melafix safe for Yo-yo loaches?? From what I have read on Melafix I assume that it is but has anyone used it with loaches at full strength?


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's some of the sites:

This one you have to scroll down past the table of contents and diagnosis chart and there is a small paragraph
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/information/Diseases.htm#Tumors
www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Lawler_Lymphocystis.html
www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/pagerender.fcgi?artid=1277486&pageindex=1#page
I thought this one was pretty good 
www.vet.uga.edu/vpp/clerk/Kurkjian/index.htm
www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_diseases/lymphocystis.html

Happy reading there are a bunch more out there and these are just a few of the ones I read


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Melafix at full strength should be plenty safe for the loaches. I have had a lot of experience dealing with lymphocystis, both fresh water and salt water, so if you have questions, fire away.
My husband has also found something that seems to help make the cycsts go away faster, if you want details, let me know.


----------

